# ****Complete 1.8t Swap into a MK3****



## Dyelon (Jul 31, 2006)

I have been researching alot through search on Vortex and the complete swap resource site. I want to do a 1.8t swap into my MK3 I plan on seeking out a full MK4 AWP front clip or car to use as my donor. 
I plan on swapping the dash and using the full stock wiring harness from the MK4. Will I need any special software? Im okay when it comes to wiring but will the MK4 stock wiring harness run everything from the engine to fuel management?
What kind of special tools are needed if any? Any help in the right direction will be greatly be appreciated and helpful.
Going into said car:







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ****Complete 1.8t Swap into a MK3**** (Dyelon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dyelon* »_I plan on swapping the dash and using the full stock wiring harness from the MK4. Will I need any special software? Im okay when it comes to wiring but will the MK4 stock wiring harness run everything from the engine to fuel management?

with the full Mk4 harness as long as you're using the ECU/cluster and ignition switch from the same car you do not need special software.
Search as much of this has been covered.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: ****Complete 1.8t Swap into a MK3**** (Boostin20v)*

They make a kit to use a 1.8t with your stock engine management


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ****Complete 1.8t Swap into a MK3**** (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_Search as much of this has been covered.

the only thing i want to know is : Do i have to make a passenger side mount? and which mounts do i use for the drive rside on the trans and the Rear? MK3 parts or MK4?
thanks, and i have read the 1.8t swap but all of the info seems to be for mk1 or mk2 cars, minimal if no mk3 info.
thanks Mr. Moderator!!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

You can custom mount the Mk4's SMIC.
You didn't state the trans, but your use a 02A rear trans bracket on the 02A or 02J trans in a Mk3 (there is no similar bracket in the Mk4).


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: ****Complete 1.8t Swap into a MK3**** (iamdagerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamdagerman* »_They make a kit to use a 1.8t with your stock engine management

And it's garbage..........just use the MK4 stuff all of it.....you will thank yourself later


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_You didn't state the trans, but your use a 02A rear trans bracket on the 02A or 02J trans in a Mk3 (there is no similar bracket in the Mk4).

if using a 2003 GTI swap, the passenger side mount from mk3 or mk4? Trans mount from mk3? and front mount from mk3? these will bolt up with minimal modding? 
thanks again o wise moderator of the tex!!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Mk3 chassis + 1.8t motor + 020/02A/02J = Mk3 engine/trans mounts
2.0 rear trans mount for passenger side, 020 rear trans mount for an 020, 02A rear trans mount for an 02A or 02J and a Mk3 TDI or 2.0 front mount (TDI for use of all mounting bosses on the 02J).
Its all bolt on.


----------



## CrIzNazY DiZaN (Jul 25, 2006)

2 quick Q's as i am about to do a swap into a mk3(vr6) can i use my trans from my vr6?(o2j i belive) and a really stupid question, i dont have the keys coded to the 1.8t. aww ( had a key made but its not software coded) anything i can do about this?


_Modified by CrIzNazY DiZaN at 8:50 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_Mk3 chassis + 1.8t motor + 020/02A/02J = Mk3 engine/trans mounts
2.0 rear trans mount for passenger side, 020 rear trans mount for an 020, 02A rear trans mount for an 02A or 02J and a Mk3 TDI or 2.0 front mount (TDI for use of all mounting bosses on the 02J).
Its all bolt on.


did not know a 020 bolts up to a 1.8t i could see that blowing with just a chip








BTW wouldent a audi/passat b5 AEB swap be the easiest? cable throttle is easier to make work


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrIzNazY DiZaN* »_2 quick Q's as i am about to do a swap into a mk3(vr6) can i use my trans from my vr6?(o2j i belive) and a really stupid question, i dont have the keys coded to the 1.8t. aww ( had a key made but its not software coded) anything i can do about this?

Your Mk3 VR trans is an 02A. VW transverse transmissions use different bell housings for 4cyl and 6cyl motors, your VR trans would need a new bell housing to bolt to the 1.8t block. If you want to use a 4cyl 02A trans you can get the trans from a B3 Passat 16v or Corrado G60.
With IMMO defeat you have no need to worry about keys (and matching the ECU with the matching cluster/ignition).

_Quote, originally posted by *optiks* »_did not know a 020 bolts up to a 1.8t i could see that blowing with just a chip








BTW wouldent a audi/passat b5 AEB swap be the easiest? cable throttle is easier to make work










The 020 is likely to blow at OE boost levels. That doesn't mean that some have decent luck with the trans thought its not a recommended setup.


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_Mk3 chassis + 1.8t motor + 020/02A/02J = Mk3 engine/trans mounts
2.0 rear trans mount for passenger side, 020 rear trans mount for an 020, 02A rear trans mount for an 02A or 02J and a Mk3 TDI or 2.0 front mount (TDI for use of all mounting bosses on the 02J).
Its all bolt on.

you just sent chills up my spine!!! i cant wait... i just need a mk3 lol


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (optiks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *optiks* »_

did not know a 020 bolts up to a 1.8t i could see that blowing with just a chip








BTW wouldent a audi/passat b5 AEB swap be the easiest? cable throttle is easier to make work <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0"> 

Would AEB wiring harness and ecu work on any other 1.8t engine code ?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2 Porcelain Vr* »_Would AEB wiring harness and ecu work on any other 1.8t engine code ?

Yes, the block doesn't care what is driving it, you just need the correct sensors connected.


----------



## wayneface (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

I'm looking to do the same. I'm running a stock 2.0 right now and have a buddy who is going to sell me his 1.8t from his wrecked gti. I will also be swapping transmissions as my reverse gear is blown. 
My question is mainly about the cluster. Can I just swap out the clusters? As in putting the mk4 directly into my mk3? Or do I need to do a full dash swap?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

You can bypass the need for the Mk4 cluster by getting the IMMO defeated.


----------



## wayneface (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

Well, aren't the gauges different? Plus, I'm going from a 2.0 with 155,XXX to a 1.8 with 98k on it, and would kind of like the mileage to match up.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

running the cluster will make the wiring much more complex for no gain.


----------



## wayneface (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

sounds good. thanks for the info.


----------



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)

the front mount has to be from a mk3 TDI in order to fit, ive tried a 2.0 mount and it doesnt work. Heres the part number. 1H0 199 273 A


----------



## 1.8T_GoLF (Jan 22, 2008)

So I have a full 2000 1.8t car What of this can I put in a Mk3 4door golf ? 
I wanna do the swap but anything else ?


----------

